# Recommend me a grinder



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I've finally got bored of my Smart Grinder Pro, I'm finding it pretty hard to dial in shots for half the beans I buy. Usually one setting is produces a slightly sour shot, and the next setting finer produces a slightly bitter shot. It's really hard to get that sweet spot, and I'm find the microadjustments near useless for reasons outlined in another thread. Okay, maybe I have slight upgraditus too.









I've been eyeing up the Sette 270 for some time now, and I can just about afford the 270w refurb (£360) from coffeehit. However, I'm curious if there are any other options out there, that match the criteria:

* Strictly under £360

* Good for single dosing - I hear the way the Sette is designed helps reduce popcorning and so on

* Aimed at espresso

* Has some form of stepless adjustment

I know many people here would recommend a used Super Jolly, but these seem to require a lot of patience and effort to snap up one at a reasonable price. Additionally, I'm not sure I could live with the faff of a doser, and I'm certainly not very good at DIY stuff so no restorations projects please.

Alternatively, there's this new niche grinder that is everything I want. Early backers seem to get it for £350, however there's no guarantee it'll come and if it does it may be a while yet.

The grinder is to be paired with my Sage DTP, though hopefully this will be replaced when my funds recuperate (not for some time though!) - so I want it to outlast that.

So any suggestions?







Thanks!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

mazzer mini OD second hand ?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> mazzer mini OD second hand ?


I hadn't actually thought of the mazzer mini at all, that could be a good option.

However, I've actually just committed to buying a different grinder because it came up for a good price. So fingers crossed that'll go through okay.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have the smart grinder pro as well but am waiting on a Ceado E6 timer grinder coming


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I know you mentioned that you don't want a project SJ but I'd definitely keep it as a consideration. It's a fantastic match for the DTP and with a few mods you could easily single dose with it. Check out the thread for the funnel mod on them that @jimbojohn55 has done recently. I'm just waiting for my funnel to turn up so I can convert mine.

I did a refurb on my SJ and there's really not a lot to go wrong with them which in my mind is a good thing. There's plenty of help on the forum and I can try and help where possible


----------

